# B584 rear kitchen vent



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

One of the struts on the vent has broken. 

It looks like there is only a pin holding it in place, I have tried to remove it by tapping it out but it seems too tight and the vent moves rather than the pin.

Any advice please.

Regards


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi

I presume you are referring to the roof vent, and that it is the handle that is broken. If it is you can either buy just the handle costing £9.95 plus VAT , you have to unscrew the handle from the roof light and fit the new one and clip it back on to the plastic lugs (take care not to snap them) or if the roof light is old or damaged you can replace the whole unit including the arms for about £60 to £70 if you want Hymer ones. You can buy the Hymer bits from Hymer UK.

I did both of mine (1998 Hymer B584) and it worked out fine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for that bid, but it is not the handle, its one of the 4 struts that hold it open.

Sounds like I might have to replace the whole unit?

Regards


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi

Can you post a picture of the broken part?

Regards
Bid


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for reply.


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

Thanks for the picture. Thats exactly the same part that broke on mine. Had to buy the roof vent and two handles although you can just buy the handles if you wish. We bought the roof light as ours was very old and dirty. You unscrew the handle from the outside of the roof light. Be very careful when you remove the old handle from the plastic lugs on the frame they can become brittle from age.

Good luck.

Bid


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for that, where did you get it from?

Regards


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for that, where did you get it from?

Regards


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Thats ok. 

As we wanted Hymer parts we went to Hymer UK 01772 684619. there are other companies but they could not find the parts in the time we needed. If you ask they will email you a parts drawing (for the relevant part of the van) for your model and year of van so that you can make sure you order only/the right part you want. Do not forget to ask how much p & p is.

Good luck

Regards
Bid


----------

